# سرقة سيارة الحرس الجمهورى من أمام منزل الرئيس بالشرقية



## jajageorge (13 سبتمبر 2012)

كتب : نظيمة البحراوى منذ 48 دقيقة 




الرئيس محمد مرسى 
تعرضت سيارة تابعة لأفراد الحرس الجمهورى المكلفين بتأمين منزل الرئيس بمدينة الزقازيق بالشرقية من أمام المنزل اليوم. 
وكان اللواء محمد كمال جلال قد تلقى إخطارا من قسم شرطة ثان الزقازيق يفيد بقيام بعض الأشخاص بسرقة سيارة الحرس الجمهورى رقم 927 ق م د من أمام مسكن الرئيس . 
وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 13655 جنح قسم ثان الزقازيق وأخطرت نيابة قسم ثان الزقازيق لمباشرة التحقيقات والتى أمرت بسرعة معرفة ملابسات الواقعة والعمل على إعادة السايرة بأسرع وقت .



الوطن


----------



## jajageorge (13 سبتمبر 2012)

استعدادات أمنية مكثفة لتأمين مؤتمر زوجة الرئيس بمركز ديرب نجم بالشرقية
 

 زوجة الرئيس 

وكالات
تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بالشرقية من جهودها لتأمين مؤتمر زوجة الدكتور محمد مرسى الجمهورية بمدينة ديرب نجم حيث تشارك بمؤتمر امانة المرأة لحزب الحرية والعدالة بحضور الدكتورة حنان امين امينة المرأة بحزب الحرية والعدالة الذى يعقد عصر اليوم بحضور عدد من القيادات التنفيذية بالحزب.
و تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية من وجودها بعد تردد أنباء بسرقة السيارة المكلفة بتأمين زوجة الرئيس من امام منزلة بمنطقة فيلل الجامعة.






المشهد


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه طيب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عربية الحراسه محتاجه للى يحرسها *


----------



## grges monir (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههه نيولوك السرقة دى


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2012)

عظيمه يا مصر 

ولسه الجاى ............................. اوحش
​


----------



## jajageorge (14 سبتمبر 2012)

سرقة سيارة تابعة لمدير أمن الجيزة من على الطريق الدائرى بالوراق



الجمعة، 14 سبتمبر 2012 - 01:09
  مدير أمن الجيزة اللواء أحمد سالم الناغى
كتب بهجت أبو ضيف

تعرضت سيارة شرطة تابعة لمكتب مدير أمن الجيزة، للسرقة منذ قليل بمنطقة الوراق، وجارى إجراء التحريات لضبط سارقى السيارة.

تلقى المقدم عمرو سعودى رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة الوراق، بلاغا يفيد بتعرض سيارة جيب شيروكى تابعة لمكتب مدير أمن الجيزة للسرقة، من أعلى الطريق الدائرى بالوراق، وتبين أن السيارة تحمل لوحات معدنى رقم 4236 مؤقتة جيزة، وبداخلها لوحات معدنية رقم 6414 شرطة، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وجارى إجراء التحريات لضبط المتهمين، وتم إبلاغ الأكمنة الثابتة والمتحركة على الطرق والمحاور لمتابعة السيارة وضبط قائدها. 




اليوم السابع


----------



## jajageorge (14 سبتمبر 2012)

نشطاء الفيس بوك تعليقا على سرقة سيارة للحرس الجمهورى : "لما حرس مرسى يتسرق يبقى الحرامية يعملو فينا ايه"؟!



الجمعة 14.09.2012 - 01:49 ص 
 سيارة للحرس الجمهورى 
كتب مصطفى زكى
أثارت سرقة سيارة تابعة للحرس الجمهورى بمحافظة الشرقية كانت تستقلها زوجة الرئيس محمد مرسى تعليقات النشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك" حيث قال أحد النشطاء : والله دى فضيحة وكان يجب تخفوا الخبر لأنه وصمة عار فى جبين الرئيس واختياراته لمن حوله من المسئولين الأفاضل عليه العوض.

وقال آخر : اعتقد ده أكبر دليل أن الحراسة حول الرئيس أقل من العاديه مش زي إعلامنا المحترم ما بيدعي وكمان البلاغ راح للجهات المختصة بشكل عادي.. وقال آخر السيارة اتسرقت من قدام بيت الريس متقال موش الرئيس مرسى " انا بكتب وبغمز بعينى علشان تعدوها"
شفتو الديمقراطيه سراقو كمان سيارة حرس رئيس الجمهوريه اللي كان زمان لما حد يقرب لها ينضرب بالنار".

وانتقد آخر الحرس الجمهورى قائلا : "ليه هما كانو نايمين فى العسل بتوع الحرس الجمهورى والله دول مش نافع معاهم غير حسنى كان رعبهم من كبيرهم لصغيرهم.

وقال آخر: "يادى الفضيحة لما حرس مرسى يتسرق يبقى الحراميه يعملو فينا ايه"؟!.


صدى البلد


----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)

إعادة سيارة الحرس الجمهوري المسروقة في الشرقية
الشرقية -عادل الشاعر
15-9-2012 | 10:35




سرقة السيارات بالشرقية
تمكنت شرطة الشرقية من إعادة السيارة التابعة للحرس الجمهوري المخصصة لتأمين منزل الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بمدنية الزقازيق، بعد سرقتها ولكن بدون القبض علي المتهمين. 

كان مدير أمن الشرقية، قد تلقي إخطارا من رئيس مباحث منيا القمح يفيد بالعثور علي السيارة "927 ق م د- تيوتا ميكروباص" التابعة للحرس الجمهوري والمخصصة لحراسة منزل رئيس الجمهورية. 

وذكر بيان لمديرية أمن الشرقية أن المتهمين تركوا السيارة علي طريق (الزقازيق- منياالقمح) وأمام قرية المسلمية بعد أن تم إعداد عدة أكمنة لضبطها وتضيق الخناق عليهم، وفروا هاربين. 

تم تحرير محضر وإرفاقه بالمحضر رقم 13655 جنح ثاني الزقازيق، وتولت النيابة التحقيقات.


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*نقل مأمور ورئيس مباحث قسم ثان الزقازيق بعد سرقة سيارة الحرس الجمهورى*
*أكدت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن اللواء محمد كمال جلال مدير أمن الشرقية أصدر قرارا بنقل العميد عبد الجليل العرباوى، مأمور قسم ثانى الزقازيق، والمقدم وائل فلاح، رئيس مباحث القسم، إلى خارج المحافظة، وبالتحديد محافظة دمياط، خاصة بعد واقعة سرقة سيارة الحرس الجمهورى.

ومن جانبه أكد العديد من الضابط لـ"اليوم السابع" أن القرار تعسفى، خاصة أنه تم ضبط السيارة وأن جميع أنحاء المحافظة تشهد وقائع سرقات، وهدد الضابط بتصعيد الأمر وتنظيم واقفة احتجاجية ضد اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، ومدير أمن الشرقية فى حالة تنفيذ القرار، خاصة أنه تعسفى وغير مقبول بعد الثورة القرارات التعسفية، وأنه يجب على الوزارة إمداد الأقسام والمراكز بالمصفحات والإمكانيات الكفيلة بمواجهة الخارجين عن القانون الذين يحملون أسلحة "آر بى جيه".

كان العميد عبد الجليل العرباوى مأمور قسم ثانى الزقازيق قد تلقى بلاغا من العقيد عمرو صلاح عبد العزيز عامر (45 سنة) قائد مأمورية الحرس الجمهورى بالزقازيق، عن سرقة السيارة رقم 927 ق م د توتيا بيج اللون الخاصة بالتأمين من أمام المسكن بفيلل الجامعة، وتحرر المحضر رقم 2 جنح عسكرية، وتم العثور عليها بعد 24 ساعة من سرقاتها بطريق منيا القمح الزقازيق. 

ومن جانبه قامت أجهزة الأمن بوضع خدمات أمنية من ضباط إدارة البحث الجنائى خلال 24 ساعة لتأمين مسكن الرئيس الكائن بفيلل الجامعة دائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق، خاصة بعد سرقة سيارة الحرس الجمهورى.*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه مين هالحرامي البطل ؟؟ ههههههههههههه*
*ترك كل سيارات البلد واختار سيارة الحرس أمام القصر ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## هالة الحب (17 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمنى لو كان مرسى ومكتب الارشاد كان بداخلها كنا تخلصنا من الزباله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش عارفة ليه افتكرت مسرحية سيدتى الجميلة .. سبع طبقات و استك و سرقته ازااااااااااااااااااى:yahoo:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*ضباط الشرطة يغلقون قسم ثانى الزقازيق بالجنازير بعد نقل رئيس المباحث
 قام ضباط وأفراد الشرطة، منذ قليل، بإغلاق قسم ثان الزقازيق بالجنازير وهددوا بإغلاق جميع الأقسام والمراكز، بعد القرار التعسفى الصادر بنقل المقدم وائل فلاح، رئيس المباحث، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*ضبط أفراد بالشرقية يغلقون العديد من الأقسام ومديرية الأمن بالجنازير
 فى تصعيد جديد أغلق ضباط وأفراد شرطة الشرقية مديرية الأمن بالجنازير، عقب إغلاقهم قسم ثانى الزقازيق ومجمع فاقوس، الذى يضم قسم فاقوس ومركز شرطة فاقوس والسجل المدنى والجوازات،*


----------



## سانتي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*هذه السرقة.. لها معنىً آخر بنظري..
وهوَ أنَ الرئيس ليسَ (متفشخراً) كما البقية..
فمن تواضعه (استهبله) الناس فسرقوا سيارته!​*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 سبتمبر 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *هذه السرقة.. لها معنىً آخر بنظري..
> وهوَ أنَ الرئيس ليسَ (متفشخراً) كما البقية..
> فمن تواضعه (استهبله) الناس فسرقوا سيارته!​*



*هو مستهبل الناس بمشروع النهضة لم يتحقق شيء وزمنه انتهى ، فاستهبلوه الناس . :a63:

متواضع ؟؟ حرسه داخل مسجد فارغ أكثر من 5 أضعاف حرس نصرالله أمام الناس ، أما الأسد فمهما فعل يكاد لا يلاحظ وجود حرس .

لم يفعل شيئاً إلا خطب جمعة في إيران وغيرها والصلاة أمام الناس وكأن إيمانه لنا .
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*انطااااااااااااااكى ..ساااااااااانتى
وبعدين معاكوا 
اهدوا حبه 
بس عجبتنى يا سانتى  (استهبله) الناس دى عسل منك بجد ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## سانتي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انطااااااااااااااكى ..ساااااااااانتى
> وبعدين معاكوا
> اهدوا حبه
> بس عجبتنى يا سانتى  (استهبله) الناس دى عسل منك بجد ههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههه خيتي ايش أعمل أنطاكي غيران من عقلي و وين ما أروح بلاقيه:a63:
خلص ولا يهمك حهدي
انتِ العسل يا عسل ^^
الله يعينك علينا ^^​*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*عقلك ؟؟ أنت تجسيد للدماغ المغسول وهابياً طائفياً .*​


----------



## سانتي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عقلك ؟؟ أنت تجسيد للدماغ المغسول وهابياً طائفياً .*​



*شكلك ما بتعرف تميز بين الوهابي والطائفي؟؟؟!!
وانت تجسد للشخص السجان المتربي في السجن الصحراوي -__-

عموماً:
نعتذر من السادة المشرفين على تغيير الموضوع...
+
أنطاكي... إذا أردت شيء..تعال للملف الشخص أفضل من اظهار (ذكائك العظيم ) هُنا!!!
هه...نهزمك للمرة الثانية على الأقل -__-

+
جبتلك اجابة على سؤالك.. بتاع القُران وتعدد القراءات...

أعتذر مرة أُخرى للمُشرفين...​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لا بجد  مش معقوله  حكايه سرقه عربيه الحرس الجمهورى دى ههههههههههه ده انفراد -- اعتقد مفيش اى دوله فى العالم سبقتنا فى دى 


 اااااااااه يا رب صبرنا و ارحمنا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه تعتبر اجمل نكته سرقة سيارة رائاسة الجمهورية شىء عجيب ماذا بقى فى البلد


----------



## jajageorge (27 سبتمبر 2012)

المتهم بسرقة سيارة الحرس الجمهورى يعترف ببيعها بـ 5000 جنيه

الخميس، 27 سبتمبر 2012 - 11:00





اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية
الشرقية – فتحية الديب
كشفت التحقيقات الأولية فى واقعة سرقة سيارة الحرس الجمهورى من أمام مسكن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، أن المتهم قام ببيعها لأخطر مسجل بمنيا القمح بخمسة آلاف جنيه.

كان رجال مباحث الشرقية تمكنوا أمس من ضبط المتهمين بسرقة سيارة الحرس الجمهورى من أمام مسكن رئيس الجمهورية، وتحرر المحضر رقم 5877 إدارى منيا القمح، وأخطرت النيابة العامة برئاسة أحمد شعيشع رئيس نيابة القمح، وبإشراف المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الشرقية. 

تفاصيل الواقعة عندما تلقى قسم شرطة ثانى الزقازيق بلاغا من العقيد عمرو صلاح عبد العزيز عامر 45 سنة قائد مأمورية الحرس الجمهورى بالزقازيق، عن سرقة السيارة رقم 927 ق م د الخاصة بالتأمين من أمام المسكن بفلل الجامعة، وتحرر المحضر رقم 2 جنح عسكرية.

وتمكنت قوة من خفراء منيا القمح بالعثور عليها بعد 24 ساعة من سرقاتها بطريق منيا القمح الزقازيق، وقيام أجهزة الأمن بوضع خدمات أمنية على مسكن الرئيس. 

البداية عندما تمكن المقدم وائل فلاح رئيس مباحث قسم ثانى الزقازيق من تحديد المتهم الرئيسى وشهرته "صلاح عزب" 48 سنة عاطل، على الفور أمر اللواء على أبو زيد مدير المباحث الجنائية بتشكيل فريق بحث جنائى لضبط المتهم وكشف ملابسات الواقعة.

وبعد تكثيف الأكمنة والتحريات تمكن الرائد محمد الحسينى رئيس مباحث منيا القمح، بإشراف المقدم محمود جمال رئيس فرع البحث لفرقة جنوب الشرقية من تحديد المتهم الثانى، ويدعى على "أحمد م ح ع" 23 سنة عاطل، وتمكن الرائد محمد الحسينى من ضبطه، وبمواجهته بما أسفرت عنه التحريات أقرر بأنه توجه والمتهم الأول الرئيسى "صلاح ع م ع"، وشهرته صلاح عزب 48 سنة، عاطل، وتوجهوا إلى مدينة الزقازيق مستقلين دراجته البخارية "بدون لوحات معدنية"، حيث وصلا سويا إلى منطقة فلل الجامعة دائرة قسم ثان الزقازيق، وشاهدا موقع السيارة، وعدم وجود حرس عليها، حيث كان بها المفتاح، فانتظر بدراجته البخارية على مقربه منها، فى حين قام المتهم الأول بفتحها وإدارتها وقيادتها إلى مدينة منيا القمح.

ثم قاما بعد ذلك بترك السيارة بإحدى الأراضى المستخدمة كجراح لأتوبيسات شرق الدلتا بالمدينة، ثم عاودا التوجه بها إلى عزبة العقولة - دائرة مركز منيا القمح أخطر البؤر الإجرامية بالشرقية، وقاما ببيعها لـ "هاشم ع ف"، وشهرته هاشم مأمون 57 سنة عاطل ومقيم بالعاقولة، مسجل خطر مخدرات وهارب من السجون فى الأحداث الأخيرة مقابل خمسة آلاف جنيه.


----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)

لصوص يسرقون شقة والدة مدير أمن الحرس الجمهوى بالمنصورة بعد توثيقها والأعتداء عليها 


9/28/2012 10:13 PM


قام مجموعة من اللصوص اليوم، بسرقة شقة والدة مدير أمن الحرس الجمهورى بالمنصورة والاعتداء عليها.
وكان اللواء مصطفى باز مدير أمن الدقهلية، قد تلقى إخطارا من الرائد هيثم العشماوى رئيس مباحث قسم أول المنصورة، يفيد بقيام مجموعة من اللصوص بسرقة أحد الشقق السكنية بشارع النخلة بالمنصورة فى برج الهنا السكنى، وقام اللصوص بضرب صاحبة المنزل 70 سنة، والدة قائد الحرس الجمهورى.
وقام اللصوص بتوثيق صاحبة الشقة وتكميمها فمها، وقاموا بسرقة مشغولات ذهبية وعقد "لولى" ومبلغ 20 ألف جنيه.
وعلى الفورانتقل فريق من ضباط مباحث القسم إلى مكان الحادث، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وجار البحث والكشف على الجناة وملابسات الحادث.


الفجر


----------



## girgis2 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*
ابنك يا محترم سرق عربية رئيس مكتب مكافحة سرقة السيارات ههههههههه

*​


----------

